# Liga TMN



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Liga TMN is the portuguese league and my team is Queluz post here what you know of portuguese league .


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont know anything about Portugal league, just know that there are 3 3rd level Lithuanians playing. Singaras Tribe and Dainius Staugaitis in Figueira and Klemensas Patiejunas in Ovarense, but they all are very mediocre, so I do not care about their stats much.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah they playing here for you have an ideia how are the portuguese the best player is Chris Porter and he never play in Liga TMN because he are injury .


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

sergio ramos is like jordan in portugal, isn't he?


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah , he play very good and i dont why he dont play in NBA .


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

he's good, but I think he isn't one of the 25 or 30 best players on ACB


----------

